# NEW YORK | 68 Trinity Place | 132m | 433ft | 27 fl | T/O



## desertpunk

Design by Pelli Clark Pelli

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Previously:_

*Trinity Church Solicits Designs for Condo Tower*












> Trinity Church, the owner of $2 billion of real estate spread out over 14 acres in lower Manhattan, is continuing to pursue plans to redevelop its ministry offices behind the church and build a 25-story condo tower on top of them. In a move that's sure to further alienate parishioners who argue that the church spends too little of its time and money on its stated mission of philanthropy and too much on real estate dealings, Trinity has solicited designs from two architecture firms, COOK+FOX and Pelli Clarke Pelli, for the new building, which would cost $35 million. The church's vestry will decide in a meeting on July 24 whether or not move forward with the project.
> 
> The designs from COOK+FOX feature the same "biophilic" approach that the firm has favored as of late, integrating a lot of planted things into the facade as well as rooftop gardens. The facade would be made of glass and stone, with the six-story ministry building at the base constructed primarily out of glass to give it an open and welcoming feel. Pelli Clarke Pelli's design also features a glass base for the ministry, with the residential section of the tower made out of glass and metal.


COOK+FOX:


































































Pelli Clarke Pelli:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

I just finished playing 'The Last of Us' for PS3. That Cook & Fox tower overrun by foliage would fit right in to a post apocalyptic, zombie infested world.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seems to complement the Stock Exchange building next to it.


----------



## webeagle12

Looks like salad that I ate for lunch


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Pelli Clarke Pelli to Design New 296,000 SF Trinity Church Tower*
http://commercialobserver.com/2013/07/pelli-clarke-pelli-to-design-new-296000-sf-trinity-church-tower/



> Pelli Clarke Pelli beat out a competing bid from Cook/Fox to design the space.





> Trinity Church has decided to knock down its parish office building at 68-74 Trinity Place to make way for a 296,000-square-feet mixed-use tower to be designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli.














> The new structure will include a six or seven-story base dedicated to mission activities and related offices, topped by a 25-story residential tower.





> The next step in the process is the selection of a developer, said Trinity Real Estate President Jason Pizer, who anticipates a groundbreaking in the fall of 2014 and a completion in 2017.


----------



## Galro

They are going to pull down this building? 

https://maps.google.no/maps?q=new+y...XLbRJJuC_sTS-P_zI3ZBA&cbp=12,331.83,,0,-47.74

The building in the middle behind the church:








https://www.google.no/search?client...2Fcas%2Ffnart%2Ffa267%2Ftalltrin.html;359;479

hno:


----------



## marvelfannumber1

Galro said:


> They are going to pull down this building?
> 
> https://maps.google.no/maps?q=new+y...XLbRJJuC_sTS-P_zI3ZBA&cbp=12,331.83,,0,-47.74
> 
> The building in the middle behind the church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.no/search?client...2Fcas%2Ffnart%2Ffa267%2Ftalltrin.html;359;479
> 
> hno:



Oh God no, please god no! I love that building! I was thinking this building was offensive before, but if it replaces THAT, no just no.


----------



## desertpunk

Yep, kiss it goodbye...


IMG_8940 by srambus, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Here is a better picture of it (it's the building with the dark crown to the left):









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/82443460

I simply can't believe they are going to demolish it.


----------



## hateman

They might as well tear down the church and put up an office building there while they're at it.


----------



## desertpunk

Looking at Pelli's drawings, it seems likely that this will be a highrise exceeding 350 ft.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

Honestly the razing of THIS ^^ will not be missed. There are *TONS* of buildings like it in Manhattan. A dime a dozen.

This is one wealthy parish!! below is a link that discusses the assets this church owns.

*April, 2013 - Trinity’s real estate now among “most valuable” in NYC*
http://therealdeal.com/blog/2013/04/25/trinitys-real-estate-now-among-most-valuable-in-nyc/



> the value of the church’s assets, which are estimated to be worth more than $2 billion and include a major portfolio of office buildings and mixed-use residential developments, the New York Times reported.
> 
> The church controls 14 acres of Manhattan property, the bulk of which is in the trendy Hudson Square neighborhood, where Trinity’s real estate division recently pushed for an upzoning. The value of its assets will likely continue to grow thanks to the recent rezoning, which provided for larger residential developments, real estate experts said.
> 
> “The Trinity Church properties are now among the most valuable in all of New York City, because they are sitting on the edge of the hottest neighborhoods in the city — Soho, Tribeca and Greenwich Village,” said Mitchell Moss, a professor of urban policy and planning at New York University. “Trinity has been either very wise or very prudent, but they have let the market mature around them, and now they are ready to take advantage of it.”
> 
> The church reported revenue from real estate investments in excess of $158 million in 2011, most of which was plowed back into operations and maintenance, according to the most recent financial statements available. The church spent close to $6 million on the maintenance of its most historic real estate assets, such as the main church building, St. Paul’s Chapel and a number of cemeteries, that same year.


----------



## CF221

The new building is just screaming for attention. No semblance of any gothic theme that might continue the trend presented by its surroundings.


----------



## Hudson11

I would've been fine with Cook+Fox's design but Pelli's is just a wavy glass box... though it's taller and modern i don't think it's worthy of replacing that pre-war building. Cook+Fox's design has a facade that compliments the area and integrates the greenery at street level into the tower. 









http://archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=6767


----------



## Mônsterior

Oh, Gosh, I can't believe it happens!


----------



## tmb-ingville

That's a lovely building. Shame on them for tearing it down.


----------



## Zolee

tmb-ingville said:


> That's a lovely building. Shame on them for tearing it down.


In the USA is it worth to protest for a building, like this, to do not demolish it? I think, you would try it. I hope finally this won't be demolished.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Vertical_Gotham said:


> This is one wealthy parish!! below is a link that discusses the assets this church owns.


And yet they're still tax exempt...

Anyway, I agree with the sentiment about this news. Although I would have preferred the other design with the greenery, the new tower in and of itself is a perfectly serviceable upscale condo. It would look great along Wishire Corridor in LA. 

But I would much rather see the old building preserved, and a new location found for the Pelli tower. There are plenty of genuinely crummy buildings that could be razed instead, are there not?


----------



## desertpunk

Hudson11 said:


> I would've been fine with Cook+Fox's design but Pelli's is just a wavy glass box... though it's taller and modern i don't think it's worthy of replacing that pre-war building. Cook+Fox's design has a facade that compliments the area and integrates the greenery at street level into the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=6767



The Pelli Clark Pelli design has a fairly nice street level appeal:









http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20130726/REAL_ESTATE/130729904


----------



## Phobos

Money above anything.They didn't learn the lesson with Singer Building and Penn Station.
uke:


----------



## dashyfreak

hno:


----------



## marvelfannumber1

The only way to save the current building is to make it a landmark somehow, considering the stock exchange building next to it is conviniently a landmark, but that will never happen so I suppose we'll just have to stick with this wavy, modernist turd. Another sad example of money over art. hno:


----------



## tmb-ingville

Zolee said:


> In the USA is it worth to protest for a building, like this, to do not demolish it? I think, you would try it. I hope finally this won't be demolished.


The preservation movement is quite strong in NYC. Hopefully stopping this will be one of their successes.


----------



## seb.nl

Ooof you'd wish New York was a bit more chary to its heritage...


----------



## Hed_Kandi

How is this building not historically land marked? New York must be full of the biggest bunch of idiots on the planet.

One after another its residents they sit by and watch as their historic architecture is destroyed in favor of indiscernible glass boxes.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Worthy enough replacemnt seeing as the current building looks like utter shit from the back.


----------



## AmoreUrbs

That's utterly disgusting.. who's at the head of New York is the full proof that this world is commanded by very greedy people


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^^ If you have nothing nice to say about NY. Don't come back here! Ignorant jealous trolls!

It's fine to attack the architecture but you are taking cheap shots at New Yorker's in general. :cheers:


----------



## 1084790

.....


----------



## Eric Offereins

Hudson11 said:


> I would've been fine with Cook+Fox's design but Pelli's is just a wavy glass box... though it's taller and modern i don't think it's worthy of replacing that pre-war building. Cook+Fox's design has a facade that compliments the area and integrates the greenery at street level into the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=6767


I would call this a worthy replacement of the old building. Looks good at street level and it has a cool glass facade.


----------



## markus1234

Double2 said:


>


Hm, well...


----------



## Torch

unfortunately they decide for Pelli's design, which look boring in my opinion. The facade could turn out very well, but I'am now less exited about this project.


----------



## ZZ-II

i like Pelli's design


----------



## Phobos

The main problem is not the fact they are tearing down an Art Déco building( a good one of you ask me),but is the context of where it is.
I can't see any "New York feeling" in that crappy box,that could be built either in Dubai,London or Beijing.
Look at yourself .


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Community board slams Trinity’s FiDi residential tower

Church and major property owner says it will consider neighbors' concerns*
http://therealdeal.com/blog/2013/09/10/community-board-slams-trinitys-fidi-residential-tower/












> Manhattan’s Community Board 1 slammed Trinity Church’s newly unveiled plans for a 30-plus-story glass building at 68-74 Trinity Place.
> 
> The sleek structure was designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli, who recently won a competition to design the new 300,000-square-foot building. A 175,000-square-foot chunk of the space is to be set aside for residential uses — one of CB1′s several bones to pick with the project.
> 
> “The building should look more in line with the neighborhood,” board member Joel Kopel told Curbed. “Tourists come here from all over the world and the last thing we need is another building that looks like it’s on East 59th Street.”





> *The community board, meanwhile, has no real say in the plans, which are as-of-right*. Still, the church expressed a willingness to consider concerns.


----------



## desertpunk

Cast iron hanging planters here we come!


----------



## Joshua Dodd

Have they demolished it yet? What is the current status?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Phobos said:


> The main problem is not the fact they are tearing down an Art Déco building( a good one of you ask me),but is the context of where it is.
> I can't see any "New York feeling" in that crappy box,that could be built either in Dubai,London or Beijing.


And you're saying this in the home city of Lever House and the Seagram Building. :lol:


----------



## bodegavendetta

Yeah, what? It's the exact opposite. The proposed tower is fine if unremarkable; it's the fact that they want to tear down that gem to build it.


----------



## citybooster

I like the old gem, and really find it totally out of the mission of the church to build such a worldly building.... shameful because isn't the Episcopal Church supposed to be among the most progressive, socially conscious? I'm no liberal ideologue but it's probably one of the most appalling proposals in this era of economic struggles for so many even in what is termed a "recovery".


----------



## Chad

Cook+Fox proposal is billions times better than Pelli's.


----------



## dexter2

This is a total fu**n joke that NYC is letting some stupid investors to tear down such a beautiful gem. 
This building should be alread protected many years ago. 

NYC is still forgetting that in many cases this is already a complete city with a little bit different responsibilities than 100 years ago. Turbocapitalism times are gone, and in a city with such a reach history there should be other priorities than earning moneyz at all costs.

Jesus hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A beautiful gem that nobody paid attention to before, nor will remember in five years.


----------



## citybooster

dexter2 said:


> This is a total fu**n joke that NYC is letting some stupid investors to tear down such a beautiful gem.
> This building should be alread protected many years ago.
> 
> NYC is still forgetting that in many cases this is already a complete city with a little bit different responsibilities than 100 years ago. Turbocapitalism times are gone, and in a city with such a reach history there should be other priorities than earning moneyz at all costs.
> 
> Jesus hno:


 The ridiculously obscene thing is that this is the project of a real estate empire of the largest Episcopal dioceses in the US... not just some bigwig private developer. The Trinity Church fueling a project for its ego and for the highest of the 1%. The last word in your post is the one thing this kind of project isn't about, in a darkly humorous way.


----------



## desertpunk

*Permits Filed: 68 Trinity Place Gets Height Increase, Will Stand 44 Stories Tall*












> The first permits are up for a new 44-story mixed-use tower at 68 Trinity Place, which has apparently seen a height increase since Pelli Clarke Pelli was chosen to design, last July.
> 
> Trinity Church will occupy 93,180 square feet on the first seven floors, while 111 residences will split 157,185 square feet on upper levels. The tower’s total scope will measure 250,995 square feet, and it will stand 499 feet tall. The 42nd and 43rd floors will each have one penthouse residence.
> 
> Pelli Clarke Pelli’s scheme placed a 25-story tower atop a seven-story base, so the residential component has apparently stretched skinner and taller. This would not be unexpected given the vertical progression of other projects in the neighborhood, many of which will soar well over 500 feet.
> 
> [...]


----------



## LeCom

Vertical_Gotham said:


> *Community board slams Trinity’s FiDi residential tower
> 
> Church and major property owner says it will consider neighbors' concerns*
> http://therealdeal.com/blog/2013/09/10/community-board-slams-trinitys-fidi-residential-tower/


One of the few times when I'm 100% against the development and 100% on the community board's side. This demolition/proposal is an insult to one of the world's most iconic urban spaces.


----------



## Hemeroscopium

ThatOneGuy said:


> A beautiful gem that nobody paid attention to before, nor will remember in five years.


...Very often we care about things when we have lost them...
Seems like an evidence that Pelli's design is stupid and hideous for the location!
Hundred percent uninspired and out of place as is the Goldman Saks building in Jersey city and the planned(?)Penn something shit in midtown.
Sorry but i am VERY angry about such a disrespect in such a beautiful part of New York and also because Cook and Fox proposal was WAY better!
....BTW,the WFC designed by the same Pelli is,for me, a pure masterpiece..


----------



## rencharles

Well, the higher the better. I hope a good project here.


----------



## MarshallKnight

From Curbed today, sounds like this tower is just the beginning of a Trinity development dynasty:



> *Trinity Church Plans To Build At Least 4 Residential Towers*
> 
> Three hundred years ago in the most unknowingly profitable real estate bestowal ever, the Financial District's Trinity Church was granted some 215 acres of downtown property by Britain's Queen Anne. Now, the church is looking to expand on the land that's worth some $2 billion by, for the first time, developing residential properties. The idea isn't a new one; the church was a major player in the 2013 rezoning of Hudson Square that will allow the institution to convert some of its 5.5 million-square-feet of office space in the neighborhood into residential. Crain's reports that the church's property arm, *Trinity Real Estate, is now looking into developing up to four luxury towers in the neighborhood, in addition to a mixed-use tower at the site of the church's downtown property.*
> 
> The church will soon begin seeking a partner for a planned *430-foot-tall, 300,000-square-foot residential building in Hudson Square* on a lot between Canal, Varick, and Grand streets and Sixth Avenue that will have a 444-seat public school at its base. Farther down the pipeline, Crain's reports Trinity is also looking into developing *4 Hudson Square, a 1 million-square-foot development *site between Hudson, Varick, Spring, and Vandam streets that can likely give rise to *one residential and one office tower*. The church hasn't elaborated further on the other towers they plan to bring to Hudson Square.


And, more relevant to this specific tower:



> It seems the church is* more immediately focused on selecting a partner to help rebuild its Trinity Place property*. The building will be converted into a 44-story Pelli Clarke Pelli-designed tower, a look that beat-out COOKFOX's biophilic plan for the space last July.


----------



## towerpower123

Interior demolition is already underway at the Trinity Place tower. Workers were removing a few cart loads of material to the container.


----------



## towerpower123

The tower is fully shrouded and being demolished.


----------



## Joshua Dodd




----------



## bodegavendetta

Can't cringe hard enough at this.


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## dexter2

This is a ******* crime.


----------



## JohnDee

dexter2 said:


> This is a total fu**n joke that NYC is letting some stupid investors to tear down such a beautiful gem.
> This building should be alread protected many years ago.
> 
> NYC is still forgetting that in many cases this is already a complete city with a little bit different responsibilities than 100 years ago. Turbocapitalism times are gone, and in a city with such a reach history there should be other priorities than earning moneyz at all costs.
> 
> Jesus hno:


Mon, mon, That's NY for you! I can't believe you expected some kind of government intervention into this. You should know better now how the system works. Not every old building is going to be considered a landmark when the real estate industry has so much power.

Turbo/Hyper Capitalism is alive and well and profit is still King in NY. The church is out to make a buck for its survival. though A pretty greedy and wanton church if you ask me.. NY is still a sort of Wild West. Buildings go up everywhere without much oversight into how they look. Preservation is generally a lessor priority than keeping the real estate economy rolling. So your wrong, NY is still a city with the dollar signs come first over those other priorities you mentioned. 

However, yes, NY should be highly criticized for not having an architectural review. This is a shameful city when it comes to preserving its old buildings overall, despite land marking. However, should we expect much better from a city that demolished Penn Station and was about to demolish Grand Central but for the help of Jackie? should we expect much from a city that allowed the Drake to get demolished for a mile high concrete prison for oligarchs?

Most developers are not interested in preserving it appears, however that is to be expected when your running a company dedicated on making money and competing in a shark pool. We need them to be better but they are what they are. HOWEVER, the city leaders should be admonished for not having a design review that doesn't let dreck get built and beauties get torn down

In London, they have this, and that keeps the city beautiful there. Less malarkey gets built and fewer gems torn down. NY needs such a review process.

That said, in this case, I do like the design and consider it a worthy replacement. Coincidentally, It's just the kind of tower design that i like but that is often not the way things go. thankfully they picked a good architect this time around..

So start chillin dude . You'll be seeing a lot more of this skalleywag behavior and if you want to not lose your hair, you better start relaxing mon. Have a rum and enjoy the show:cheers:


----------



## Skylimitone

@tectonicphoto on Twitter & Instagram


----------



## tim1807

Imo this building was the least good looking of all the buildings around Trinity Church. It clearly wasn't well maintained.


----------



## towerpower123




----------



## towerpower123

Tuesday








It does not appear to be shrinking yet...


----------

